# troubleshooting control circuits simutech free download?



## alcid (Feb 25, 2014)

Good day!

Where I can find Simutech Software troubleshooting electrical and industrial control circuits simutech for free download. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

alcid said:


> Good day!
> 
> Where I can find Simutech Software troubleshooting electrical and industrial control circuits simutech for free download. Thanks for sharing..


At Google. WTF? Is this a spam scam? http://www.simutechmultimedia.com/products/troubleshooting-control-circuits.php


----------



## alcid (Feb 25, 2014)

yes , you're right that it will found this software at google. but i want the simulator software FOR FREE, the software cost around $300. Anyway thanks for the reply/post. Have a nice day.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Please do not use this site to try to obtain pirated software, you will get the site owners in trouble.


----------



## alcid (Feb 25, 2014)

ah okay thanks.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Tis Tis tis


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

They don't have trials?


----------



## bin95 (Jan 27, 2012)

Peewee0413 said:


> They don't have trials?


If you are only talking free trials for the electrical troubleshooting software, see 

https://app.box.com/s/k1b87ne1aj59me0wk8ei
https://app.box.com/s/eatxm9tpuyzg7t5hlkmw
https://app.box.com/s/pu9u22dl33k0tx5hbe1o


----------

